# Karlsruhe Rüppurr Dirt-Bau-Session



## Lore (29. September 2005)

Servus.

Yvan, Kay und meiner einer wollen uns am Montag, dem 03.10.05 am Vereinsgelände in Rüppurr treffen, um den neuen Erdmassen fette Transitions zu verpassen und unsren Spielplatz auf vordermann zu bringen.
Wir laden dazu herzlich ein!!! Jeder der sich berufen fühlt soll vorbeikommen und mit anpacken. werkzeug ist ausreichend vorhanden. Das Wetter wird leicht feucht sein, also perfekt zu buddeln und shapen  
ca 13 uhr solls losgehen.

cya @ the trails

Lore


----------



## blond25 (29. September 2005)

grillen danach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (29. September 2005)

von mir aus gern..

also ...jeder grillzeug mitbringen!!!


----------



## naiko (29. September 2005)

servus, ich würd gerne mal mitmachen hab aber bis zum 7.10. keine Zeit


----------



## blond25 (29. September 2005)

He... wird mal Zeit, dass Du endlich vorbei kommst.... 
Das neue Programm ist online und die Homepage geht auch wieder....
CU


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> grillen danach ?



fand das buddeln und grillen statt ?

bei uns wäre am sonntag fast rodalben ausgefallen,
aber letztendlich waren es dann trotz des unsicheren
wetters 6 leute... und wir ssind sogar trocken geblieben !
erst am parkplatz beim einladen hats angefangen zu regnen


----------



## muddyrider (4. Oktober 2005)

Buddeln fand statt. 
Trotz der geringen Anzahl von Teilnehmer. Waren eigentlich nur die übliche Leute. Die selbe die seit dem Anfang grabben damit andere fahren können. Ich find es ein bisschen Schade, aber egal...

Hauptsache ist: der erste echte Dirt-Sprung ist fertig. Und wurde probiert. Geht hervorragend!


----------



## madforce (5. Oktober 2005)

coool! wann kann man den bei euch im dirtpark wieder fahren ? hätte nämlich lust!


----------



## Lore (5. Oktober 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache ist: der erste echte Dirt-Sprung ist fertig. Und wurde probiert. Geht hervorragend!




DU SAUUU!!!!!  will auch   isser gut???  sehr coool


----------



## muddyrider (5. Oktober 2005)

Springt sich super smooth!

Wir haben Brette auf dem Absprung hingelegt um nicht alles zu zerstören und ich bin ein paar mal gesprungen.
Wollte zuerst nicht aber der Jojo hat mich dazu fast gezwungen   

Und einen Anlieger nach dem Landung braucht man auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## muddyrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Morgen abend gegen 17/18 Uhr, wäre jemand dabei für einen Ride'n'build session? (wettersgemäß wird's entweder mit dem Rad oder dem Schaufel gestylt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (19. Oktober 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen abend gegen 17/18 Uhr, wäre jemand dabei für einen Ride'n'build session? (wettersgemäß wird's entweder mit dem Rad oder dem Schaufel gestylt...)


ich bin nicht da


----------



## muddyrider (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahr sowieso nett hin. 
(Zuviele Arbeit + keiner angemeldete Freiwilliger) = keine motivation.


----------



## Lore (20. Oktober 2005)

Ist schon weitere Erde eingetroffen?


----------



## Bremsman (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi, bin jetzt auch dabei.  

Soweit ich weiß, ist noch keine Erde da.


----------



## blond25 (20. Oktober 2005)

@bremsman: wat, wer bist du denn ?


----------



## naiko (20. Oktober 2005)

da liegt doc h soviel erde , wenn man über die autobahn fährt auf der rechtn seite...
wann trefft ihr euch denn mal wieder zum budeln ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (20. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> da liegt doc h soviel erde , wenn man über die autobahn fährt auf der rechtn seite...
> wann trefft ihr euch denn mal wieder zum budeln ??


äh ja stimmt ..den schubkarren im schuppen kannst du benutzen   

wann wir uns mal wieder treffen wird denk ich spontan festgemacht sobald es das wetter zulässt und sich auch ein paar leute anmelden, wir können ja schonmal mittwoch nächster woche ins auge fassen.  oder vielleicht sogar schon am WE ?


----------



## Bremsman (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @bremsman: wat, wer bist du denn ?



Hi Blond 25 ich glaube wir kennen uns (ich glaub waren schon mal zusammen
fahren )   
vielleicht sieht man sich mal   
bis bald
?????


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

@bremsman: gib mir mal n tipp


----------



## Bremsman (21. Oktober 2005)

HI   
bin ich so leicht zu durchschaun ?? 
cu


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

;-)
das passt schon !! freut mich, dass du jetzt auch "dabei" bist !!!


----------



## muddyrider (11. Januar 2006)

A propos Rueppur und dirten, ein kleines home made Video:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200511


----------



## muddyrider (15. März 2006)

Es ist hoffentlich demnächst vorbei mit dem Winter, und die erste Dirters werden sich demnächst trauen, die Strecke wieder zu fahren.

Nun haben die Hügeln vom Winter gelitten und fordern ein bisschen Renovierungsarbeit... Ne, eigentlich nicht ein bisschen, sondern ziemlich viele Arbeit.

Ausserdem wollen wir die Sprünge weiterentwickeln, damit das Fahren (und Springen) immer mehr Spaß macht.  
Also wenn ihr zum Schaufeln motiviert seid, meldet euch!
Morgen nachmittag wirds an die Strecke gearbeitet, wenn das Wetter es erlaubt.


----------



## blueri-der (15. März 2006)

JO also ich bin dabei nur morgen muss ich mein hinterrad abholen wie wäre es am sonntag tagsüber? 
Find ich spitze dass wir mal en paar gescheide sprünge da noch hinschaufeln mit bissel mehr airtime


----------



## blueri-der (15. März 2006)

oder samstag ginge bei mir auch


----------



## Saci (15. März 2006)

Tach, wär au ma dabei, so buddeln un so.... joar, Wochenende is am besten, am Samstag is ja ne kleine session in KA (treffpunkt halb12-12 am HBF, S-bahngl.), am Sonntach hätt ich viell. Zeit, aber net sicher, stellt hier dann graden termin rein, ma schaun, gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyrider (15. März 2006)

Ich kann diese Woche nur morgen. Aber vielleicht melden sich noch andere Leute die fürs Wochenende dabei wären.
Der Thread ist eigentlich dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## blond25 (15. März 2006)

kurze Info für eure Planung: Je nach Wetter wird Sonntag ab 15 Uhr die Rampe gestrichen!! Dabei könnt ihr natürlich auch helfen ...


----------



## blueri-der (15. März 2006)

coll wir das auch mal gemacht aber das bedeutet ja man kann dann erst nimmer fahrn


----------



## Bremsman (16. März 2006)

Doch es kann weiter gefahren werden!!
da nur die balken unten gestrichen werden !!
die bretter sind Druckimpregniert !!
wer helfen will bin warscheinlich schon früher dort !!
gruß Bremsman


----------



## blueri-der (16. März 2006)

jo denk mal ich komm mit nem kumpel au schon früher.........

wollen aber au fahren aber bisschen helfen schadet nie


----------



## blueri-der (18. März 2006)

Ja wie siehts aus? wer kommt morgen, leut ihr könnt sogar kurze hosen auspacken


----------



## blueri-der (18. März 2006)

sach mal bremsman kenn ich dich, naja egal werd ich morgen sehen


----------



## Bremsman (19. März 2006)

ich vermute mal das du mich kennst  !!! 
wirst ja nacher sehen !!
will um 11 uhr mit meinem dh bike noch ne kurze runde drehen
und bin dan in rüppurr mit sreichen zu gange !!!
gruß bis später !! Bremsman


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

ERDE wann kommt die ERDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (21. März 2006)

gestern


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

echt? goil  

wie viel is es denn? so wie für den ersten sprung da?


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

wann wird geschaufelt? wenns wetter mitmacht?


----------



## blueri-der (21. März 2006)

donnerstag sieht gar net schlecht aus 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10727&id2=10727&ort=Karlsruhe


----------



## blueri-der (22. März 2006)

wer kommt morgen zum schaufeln?


----------



## naiko (23. März 2006)

oh mann würd ich gerne mitschaufeln!
aber nein,.... bei dem geilen Wetter muss man was anderes tun in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit  

13 april,... dann werd ich mich blicken lassen, hab auch inzwischen ein bike für den Spielplatz.

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit northshore? dürft ihr das nicht höher bauen, oder habt ihr keine motivation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (23. März 2006)

sorry schon wieder ich !!!
die north shors an der anlage waren anfangs für anfänger gedacht es waren auch schon ein paar schwierigkeiten dran aber die mutwillige zerstörungswut
unserer mitmenschen haben wir beschlossen keine mehr zu bauen (vorerst )!!
auserdem sollte erst mal ein zaun um das gelände (was auch kommen wird !!!)
dann können wir anfangen höher zu bauen !!
Gruß Bremsman


----------



## blueri-der (24. März 2006)

wie siehts aus morgen soll 50% regnen denke schaufeln kann man ich könnte ab 15uhr in rüppurr sein würde mich freuen wenn wir schaufeln


----------



## Lore (24. März 2006)

ne morgen geht kein buddeln. 

morgen is messe, fahrrad.markt.zukunft. in der gartenhalle am kongreßzentrum. abchecken!!!

das wird ma richtig geil!!!!! hehehe...


----------



## blueri-der (24. März 2006)

habt ihr schon bissel geschaufelt?


----------



## blueri-der (25. März 2006)

will hier zwar keine selbstgespräche führen  
aber ich wür morgen gerne mal in rüppurr vorbeischaun is jemand da  


MfG


----------



## Bremsman (26. März 2006)

sorry sind auf der fmz vertreten aber wenn das wetter mitspielt ist garantiert jemand draußen gruß BM


----------



## muddyrider (27. März 2006)

blueri-der schrieb:
			
		

> will hier zwar keine selbstgespräche führen
> aber ich wür morgen gerne mal in rüppurr vorbeischaun is jemand da


Big up für deine Motivation!  

Ich war leider die letzte Tage unterwegs, bin aber jetzt wieder in KA.
Wie wärs mit morgen abend? Ich würde um 18:00 vorbeikommen.

Würde schon was gemacht mit der frisch gelieferten Erde?


----------



## blueri-der (27. März 2006)

Ja ne is klar ne  
morgen kann ich net denk mal am donnerstag könnte ich oder freitag.

hoffentlich macht sich das wetter bis zum 1.april 
über das wetter könnte man sich richtig 

was mit der erde gemacht wurde  

MfG


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. März 2006)

Kleine, dusslige Frage am Rande - aber nicht ganz ohne Hintergrund: Hat einer der hier beteiligten Schreiber vielleicht Connections, die ihn befähigen, einen Bobcat-Bagger oder sowas ähnliches für einen Appel und ein halbes Ei zu besorgen?


----------



## blueri-der (29. März 2006)

noi ich kenn keinen hier im umkreis...
aber wenn jeder mithilft der fährt dann braucht man so en bagger net unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueri-der (18. April 2006)

was is jetzt eigentlich mit der erde (bauschutt) passiert?


----------



## naiko (25. April 2006)

gibt es einen festen Termin zum schaufeln ?? Oder wann wird das naechste Mal wieder geschaufelt ?? ich hab grade endlooooooooooos Zeit...
grüße


----------



## blueri-der (25. April 2006)

also ich glaube dem nächst gibt es mal ne richtige bau aktion die soweit ich weiß am mittwoch besprochen werden soll.....


----------



## muddyrider (26. April 2006)

Stimmt.

Wir haben vor die Strecke umzubauen, um mindestens eine flowige Dirt-Line zu erzeugen. Es wird heute abend besprochen wie und wann dies gemacht wird.

Ergebnis von der Besprechung werde ich hier weitergeben.


----------



## naiko (26. April 2006)

ah cool 
was auch cool wäre, wenn die Hüglein mal ein wenig höher wären. Lasst es auf jedenfall wissen, wann man anpacken kann... 
grüße


----------



## muddyrider (27. April 2006)

Also, eine Zusammenfassung vom Treffen:

- Bau Session ist am 6. und 7. Mai vorgesehen (übernächste Wochenende, Samstag und Sonntag). Wir werden sorgen, daß mindestens 10 Leute zum bauen dabei werden.

- Es soll in den nächsten Tage bestätigt werden, aber Bagger würde man für mindestens ein Tag haben.

- Was während der Bau Session geplannt ist: Umbau von der äußeren Line die zurzeit weniger gefahren ist (von der Holz-Startrampe durch den kleinen Anlieger). Die Line ist im Augenblick zu anspruchsvoll und macht eigentlich auch nicht so viel Spaß (Sprünge sind zu groß und zu schnell). Die Sprünge werden also umgebaut, höher und kürzer, damit man die Line langsamer fahren kann, mit mehr flow und weniger tretten. Es wird ebenfalls ermöglichen, mindestens zwei zusätzliche Sprünge in der Line zu hunzufügen.

Wenn wir es noch zeitlich schaffen wird auch die Dreier Line die vom Start-Hügel fährt umgebaut. Ziel ist daß die Sprünge immer größer werden und nicht kleiner wie es im Augenblick der Fall ist.

Also ganz allgemein ist es geplannt, die zurzeit Race-mäßige Sprünge auf Dirts umzubauen, damit sie zugänglicher werden und man mehr air time beim springen kriegt.

Wer mitbauen will und mehr Informationen braucht kann sich ruhig bei mir mit pm melden oder hier einfach fragen.


----------



## Lore (27. April 2006)

servus. hört sich doch gut an.

hinzuzufügen wäre noch, dass

- ..wiesenseitig der gedachten linie von holzrampe zu Birke auf keinen Fall etwas gebaut werden darf!

- ..der Bauschutt wieder abgeholt und nicht verbaut werden darf!

- ..nur in Anwesenheit eines Vereinsmitglieds gebaut wird und nicht wild drauf losgebuddelt!

!!!

alla


----------



## Kenny Garnet (27. April 2006)

Hi,

hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit einer nicht gerade kooperativ, sondern leider recht desinteressiert und abwiegelnd wirkenden Dame, nämlich der, die uns zunächst die Erde und später den Bauschutt geliefert hat. Ich hab mit ihr eine Besprechung angesetzt für 1. Mai. Dann werd ich mit ihr klären, wie der Schutt wegkommt und wie wir zu verbaubarer Erde kommen. 

Ich meld mich wieder, sobald ich Neuigkeiten hab.

cu


----------



## blond25 (27. April 2006)

Ich würd der guten Frau gerne meine Meinung geigen... Darf ich ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naiko (5. Mai 2006)

na wie schauts morgen aus ?? Wann wird sich denn getroffen oder gibts das Treffen schon nicht mehr ?


----------



## blond25 (6. Mai 2006)

fällt aus


----------



## univalve (24. Juli 2006)

Kommt mal jemand wieder da hin? Sind gerade jeden Abend 4-6 Leute da. Wir müssten mal einen der umgestürzten Bäume entfernen um den Table besser springen zu können. Dazu müßte man mal Beil, Axt und/oder eine Säge mitbringen. Ich habe leider nichts zur Hand.
Ansonsten ist es gerade Abends dort richtig super.
Ich bin gegen 7 heute wieder da!

greetz
univalve


----------



## Kenny Garnet (24. Juli 2006)

Bevor einer was sägt: Bitte Mail an [email protected]. Der sägt schnell und zuverlässig mit dem Stihl-Fichtenmoped. Und sonst bitte etwas zurückhalten, was das Sägen angeht. Ist Sache vom Club.

Außerdem ist in den kommenden Tagen mit ziemlich Erde zu rechnen (sagt Lore jedenfalls), die dort abgelagert wird. Dann wird die Anlage umgebaut. Kann sein, dass die Bahnen dann anders liegen.


----------



## blueri-der (28. Juli 2006)

und kam erde?


----------



## Lore (17. August 2006)

hallo leut.

am freitag und samstag wird in rüppurr umgebaut! Mit BAgger und vielen Leuten, damits auch was wird.
wer helfen will, kann gern vorbeischauen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

